# Buy Property in Greece - question about road



## rangerpat (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello,

I am currently in talks with some agents to buy some land in corfu, where I can build.

The question is, though the there are neighbours on the land ... and a road to get to someone elses land will have to be build.

I have heard by many that by law only 2m or something of a road way can be given etc.

Others have said just a little walk way can be given.

THe property has a main road, but the person behind will need a roadway to get to their land.

ANyone have input on this?

and also HELLO!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*buying land in greece*

you must do nothing until you speak with a lawyer who is specialised on property and land law,do not trust land agents,they will sell their grandmother if they could.


----------

